# NAS Kaufberatung



## DarkRock (6. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mir gerne ein NAS zulegen und finde leider nicht wirkliche Kaufempfehlungen oder Tests die mich überzeugen würden.

Bin was dieses Thema angeht völliger Anfänger also wäre es nicht schlecht nen System zu haben was leicht und verständlich zu bedienen ist.

Einsatzzweck ist vorwiegend sicherung von Fotos / Videoserver.
Möchte halt von verschiedenen Geräten auf den NAS zugreifen können also nicht nur vom PC, auch die Apple Palette (Ipad, MacBook und I Phone)
Also dann Fotos auf die Geräte oder auch mal ein Video.
Video auch an TV streamen lassen wenn es geht.

Zugriff sollte auch möglich sein wenn ich mich per LTE oder externen Netzwerk mit dem NAS verbinden will.

Preislich sollte es so um die 200-300 € liegen (nur der NAS) ohne Platten.

Danke schon mal
DarkRock


----------



## GrueneMelone (6. November 2015)

Speicherplatz wird wieviel benötigt? --> 2, 4, 8-Bay?


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

Von Synology gibt es gute NAS Geräte. 
Kommt jetzt drauf an was du an Speicherplatz benötigst.


----------



## DarkRock (6. November 2015)

2 Bay sollte reichen. Entweder kommen 2x2 TB oder 2x4 TB Platten rein oder am Anfang 1x4 TB


----------



## Imperat0r (6. November 2015)

Synology DiskStation DS215j, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
+
Western Digital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
oder
Western Digital WD Red 2TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei 2 Platten dann ein RAID 1 Verbund und am besten noch eine externe Platte über USB für die Datensicherung.


----------



## Abductee (6. November 2015)

Produktvergleich Synology DiskStation DS215j, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS216play, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS214play, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS414J, 1x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS214+, 2x Gb LAN, Synology DiskStation DS

Preis/Leistung das 215j
Ansonsten sind die höheren Zahlen hinten immer das neuere Modell, wobei der Vorgänger nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## peko234 (8. November 2015)

Kann die Synology auch empehlen. Habe eine seit 2 1/2 Jahren mit 2x WD 3TB im RAID1 völlig problemlos laufen.
Mir gefällt das UI gut und es ist leicht verständlich. Updates der Firmware kommen regelmäßig.
Die Apps fürs Phone sind gut zu gebrauchen und laufen (zumindest bei mir) prima.


----------



## ThoSta (9. November 2015)

Würde mich hier mal gerne anschließen.

Bin im Moment selbst auf der Suche nach einem NAS. Und man ließt des öfteren, dass man das NAS zusätzlich  auch noch sichern sollte durch ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte zum Beispiel.
Dann wäre ja rein von der Überlegung her ein 1 bay NAS mit zb 4TB Speicher und eine externe Platte mit dem selben Speicher die günstigste und sicherste Variante für den Heimgebrauch.

RAID 1 bringt ja auch nur was gegen Festplattenausfall. Habe schon einige Berichte gelesen wo beide Festplatten nicht mehr lesbar waren, nachdem bei einem Schreibvorgang der Strom weg war. (Es wird ja dann auf beide etwa zur gleichen Zeit geschrieben).
RAID 5 und 6 sind mir für den Heimgebrauch viel zu teuer.

Stimmt meine Überlegung soweit oder hat diese Kombo eine große Schwäche die ich übersehen habe?

Grüße Thosta


----------



## peko234 (15. November 2015)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Würde mich hier mal gerne anschließen.
> 
> Bin im Moment selbst auf der Suche nach einem NAS. Und man ließt des öfteren, dass man das NAS zusätzlich  auch noch sichern sollte durch ein Backup auf eine externe Festplatte zum Beispiel.
> Dann wäre ja rein von der Überlegung her ein 1 bay NAS mit zb 4TB Speicher und eine externe Platte mit dem selben Speicher die günstigste und sicherste Variante für den Heimgebrauch.



Ein  Backup auf einer externen Platte ist ratsam. Aber nur, wenn sie danach auch wieder vom NAS entfernt wird. 
Kommt halt darauf an, wie wichtig einem die Daten sind

Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt war mein RAID1 Geldverschwendung und eine 1Bay hätte auch gereicht.


----------



## XyZaaH (15. November 2015)

Kann die ds414j empfehlen.


----------



## ThoSta (15. November 2015)

peko234 schrieb:


> Ein  Backup auf einer externen Platte ist ratsam. Aber nur, wenn sie danach auch wieder vom NAS entfernt wird.
> Kommt halt darauf an, wie wichtig einem die Daten sind
> 
> Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt war mein RAID1 Geldverschwendung und eine 1Bay hätte auch gereicht.



Meinst damit die Festplatte vom USB Anschluss trennen oder auch komplett vom Netz? Kann ich das Synology so einstellen, dass Dateien auf der externen Platte die nicht zur Sicherung gehören unverändert bleiben?

Werde nicht das ganze NAS auf die externe sichern sondern nur persönliche Daten. Filme usw kann man ja einfach neu herunterladen.
Deshalb war meine Überlegung ein 2 bay NAS mit 3 TB zu kaufen + 3 TB externe, und wenn mir das mal zu wenig sein sollte einfach eine zweite Platte dazu und es ist wieder Ruhe . Der Aufpreis ist wirklich zu verschmerzen für die Flexibilität.


----------



## peko234 (15. November 2015)

Wenn schon, dann komplett weg damit und am besten wo anders lagern. Dann gibts auch keine Gefahr vor Blitzeinschlag, Stromausfällen, Bränden, Wasserschäden etc
Zum gelegentlichen Backup nur kurzfristig anstöpseln. Wenn das NAS nicht gerade im Keller steht, hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.

Ich habe ein externe HDD  nur zum NAS-Backup. Ob da andere Daten darauf unverändert bleiben, kann ich nicht sagen bzw. habe ich nicht gecheckt.


----------



## Schleifer (16. November 2015)

habe seit zwei Monaten das 215j und bin sehr zufrieden. Hab da eine ältere Seagate 7200.10 750GB drin und die hört man deutlich raus, wenn die aus dem Ruhezustand kommt. Werd mir daher in nächster Zeit da vll. ne SSD reinsetzen, obwohl Geschwindigkeitsmäßig wohl Perlen vor die Säue.

Ist auf jeden Fall ganz schick über die Rechtevergabe bestimmte User (z.B. Eltern) von kritischen Daten fernzuhalten. Habe seit gestern auch eine IP-Kamera installiert und kann nun über's NAS vom Handy mich raufschalten ob alles ok ist. Schon ne praktische Sache sowas.

Hab mich für das 215j als 2-Bay System entschieden, da es ggü. dem 1-Bay System einen größeren und damit (lt. Tests) leiseren Lüfter hat. War für mich ein kritischer Punkt.


----------



## NRJX (16. November 2015)

Hi

ich suche gerade auch eine NAS. Ich weiss noch nicht genau welche SYNOLOGY ich kaufe genau. Sicher eine DS215j 
aber ich schaue mir noch genauer an die "play" modelle bzw. die "+"-Modelle an. 
Ich hab ne Frage zu Konfiguration:

Ich will möglichst auf RAID (oder ähnliche Platten-Varbunde) bei den genannten Modellen komplett verzichten. 
Ich hab schon eine eigene Backup-Strategie. Kann man die Platten bei  den 2-bay-Synology-NAS auch wie ganz normale Festplatten konfigurieren? 
D.h. ohne RAID haben beide HDDs beispielsweise volle Kapazität.


----------



## Schleifer (16. November 2015)

meines Wissens sind die Platten in NAS nicht (zwingend) verbunden, sondern operieren getrennt voneinander. Nur bei Bedarf kann man ein Raid erstellen.


----------



## Abductee (16. November 2015)

Das RAID ist wie gesagt nur eine Option, kein Muss.


----------

